# Blister on penis?



## newmommy0204

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I'm out of resources, so I thought I would ask the knowledgeable mamas here.









My nearly 3 year olds foreskin has started to retract. He's an EXTREMELY active kiddo (read: NEVER slows down, even sleeping he's kinetic). Recently I've been noticing he's been repetedly getting a blister at the tip of his penis, around the edge of his foreskin.

It doesn't seem to bother him much, although he occassionally says "I have an owie on my penis".

I'm hesitant to take him in to the Dr because I don't want the song and dance about CDs, his intact penis etc etc etc.

Is this something anyone knows anything about? My DH (who is circ'd), thinks it's just from friction. I'm just worried he's going to get an infection or something.

Help?


----------



## Twocoolboys

Is he still in diapers? My first thought was diaper rash.


----------



## newmommy0204

He's still in diapers, but the rest of his bottom area is totally clear. Just one blister (looks just like you would get on your heel from new shoes) on his penis.







:


----------



## melanie83103

Is he, umm, playing with it a lot?







My 3 yo son sometimes plays with his and sort of gives himself "ouchies" on his penis


----------



## newmommy0204

Nope, just running around a lot. I've been wanting him to run naked to see if that helps "air" things out a bit, but he refuses. He's also totally refusing the potty.







:


----------



## EnviroBecca

EnviroBaby had this a while back. Our very-anti-circ doctor said it was caused by friction, esp. with wet diapers. He said little boys have phases when they get erections more often than usual, which rubs the penis against the diaper. He suggested more frequent changing and more diaper-free time. Since our diapers are terry, we started using a doubler with a smoother flannel surface in every diaper, not just overnight. We also used aloe vera gel, which dried up the blistery skin and helped it heal.


----------



## newmommy0204

EnviroBecca, that makes perfect sense.

Where did you get the aloe vera gel? Would just drugstore brand do?

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## twouglyducks

My son had this happen. I noticed it was more likely to happen with looser diapers. So, I made sure his diapers were more trim and closer fitting, and I changed him as soon as he wet. This cut down on fabric (esp wet fabric) rubbing it and causing the blister. I ended up just using disposables at night b/c I couldn't get enough absorbancy without it sagging and rubbing.


----------



## newmommy0204

Ok, I was thinking the opposite - that his diapers were too tight. But what you're saying makes more sense. The more room to move, the more friction.

Snugger dipes, aloe vera. Thanks mamas!


----------



## fiddlefern

Just wanted to say that if it doesn't go away, or blisters and then pops and then reblisters, you may have a staph infection on your hands (or on his penis, that is







)

My son got one there. I guess staph grows pretty easily in warm moist environments like diapers. So I'd wash my hands VERY well when you put on the aloe vera, and try warm soaks in the tub for him. If it doesn't go away, you might want to take him in. Just have the docs sign an intact care agreement (that they will NOT in ANY WAY try to retract the foreskin), and ask them to take a culture before they prescribe antibiotics.

I hope it's just friction!


----------



## rouserstrousers

I'm glad you posted this because just today I was changing my son's diaper and the very tip of his penis is red. Not blistered, but having never had a son (after two daughters) I didn't know if that was normal or if something was going on. He wears cloth diapers as well. I'll have to make sure that there's no friction going on in there.


----------



## newmommy0204

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
Just wanted to say that if it doesn't go away, or blisters and then pops and then reblisters, you may have a staph infection on your hands (or on his penis, that is







)

My son got one there. I guess staph grows pretty easily in warm moist environments like diapers. So I'd wash my hands VERY well when you put on the aloe vera, and try warm soaks in the tub for him. If it doesn't go away, you might want to take him in. Just have the docs sign an intact care agreement (that they will NOT in ANY WAY try to retract the foreskin), and ask them to take a culture before they prescribe antibiotics.

I hope it's just friction!









Oh boy. Ok. Would there be any other symptoms if it was a staph infection? He seems fine otherwise (no fever etc).

Rouserstrousers - I have NO idea either, and we have 2 boys now. All of my cousins are girls, no boys in my family at all, so I'm at a total loss!


----------



## fiddlefern

Ds didn't have any other symptoms.

He probably got it because I changed his diaper when I got to work before dh took him home (we work at a group home) and one of our co-workers had a staph infection a few weeks before that which started from a bug bite. Staph is one of those things that isn't a problem for healthy people, but if there's damage to the skin (rashy penis) or lowered immunity, it gets hold and then is very hard to get rid of.

So your son is probably fine, I just wanted to put the info out there for you.


----------



## EnviroBecca

Just saw the question about aloe vera. A friend who has a plant gave us several leaves, and we kept one on the changing table and the rest in the fridge. At each change, we pulled off a small piece from the base of the leaf and rubbed on the gel.

If you buy the kind in a bottle, make sure it is pure. Some of the drugstore brands add alcohol and/or coloring.


----------

